# Baby cockatiel broken tail feathers



## No.2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it normal for a 4 months old cockatiel constantly damage his tail feathers? 

He/she's hand raised and very tame, but the thing is he just doesn't realize that his wings have been clipped, so every time he gets excited he wing hearts then tries to jump or fly, and then always lands on his tail (it's weird, I notice he always 'flies' or jumps backward, never forward, been wondering why is that?). There are now only a few tail feathers in tact and most of them are bent/ruffled up, the rest all broken off... 

Is this behavior normal for baby cockatiels?
How can I prevent him from landing on his tail?
Will broken/lost tail feathers ever grow back? 
Should I leave them as they are, or Should I do something?

Many many thanks 

oh btw, I haven't seen any blood or injury, just broken/bent/ruffled/lost tail feathers. :blink:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its just they way they clipped will make him fly backwards.... my cookie flys backwards but no body else does

Tiels can snap there tail feathers at any time and you just have to wait till his/her wings grow back in for them to not to do it.
The tail feathers will grow back so all you can do is wait

My taco was 7 months old when i got her and she snapped all of hers


----------



## No.2 (Jun 4, 2011)

hmmm maybe that was the reason he flys backward...

guess I have to wait the wing feathers to grow back then 

THANKS!


----------

